# Pipe Drip tips



## Nightfearz (31/5/16)

Hi All,

I am looking for a pipe drip tip for my guardian 2. but not the steel one. looking for something like this:



Thanks in advance


----------



## Cruzz_33 (31/5/16)

Sure @hands will be able to help you out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightfearz (2/6/16)

bump, last try here, before i need to shop at fast tech...


----------



## Andre (2/6/16)

Have never come across them locally...probably not enough demand. Are you enjoying the Guardian 2?


----------



## Nightfearz (2/6/16)

Andre said:


> Have never come across them locally...probably not enough demand. Are you enjoying the Guardian 2?


Prolly the case. I am enjoying the guardian 2 immensely. sits just right in my hand...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (2/6/16)

Vapour Mountain have pipe stems, some are metal with a wooden inlay and there is a wooden one too.

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/limelight/stems/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/6/16)

Just use an old pipe stem, drill it out to fit a plain ss drip tip and use that.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

